# Engine spy pics



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Engine spy pics (new exhaust manifold)*

Here a picture of my engine, finaly got some work don to it.
These are spy pics, ssssssssssssst, dont tel any one.



















_Modified by rokka at 12:02 PM 1-14-2006_


----------



## Outlaw vdub (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rokka)*

what are those three cylinder thingies on the right side of the engine bay. I don't even want to know what hp your running.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rokka)*

Nice inlet.


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (Outlaw vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outlaw vdub* »_what are those three cylinder thingies on the right side of the engine bay. I don't even want to know what hp your running. 

Spy pictures are top secret you know







.


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rokka)*

Is this what I think it is?


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rokka)*

That is a great intake. Wouldn't mind the specs on that bad boy.


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rokka)*

Im "All Smiles"


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: Engine spy pics (SnowGTI2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SnowGTI2003* »_Is this what I think it is?









What do you think it is??


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (Royale5)*

Looks like a G-lader to me.


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics (Royale5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Royale5* »_
What do you think it is??

That look's like a good o'll


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (ZER0)*

Yeah, I noticed the charger too. And that's the Dahlback intake manifold.


----------



## 01 Wolfsburg (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics (QuickK03Crap)*

What's a g-lader?


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rokka)*

OMG!!!








$ isn't an issue huh??


----------



## NoDo (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (QuickK03Crap)*

nuttin nyce


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Engine spy pics (01 Wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01 Wolfsburg* »_What's a g-lader?

think G60


----------



## Screech (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (gt2437)*

You mean a turbocharger + a supercharger in the same engine?
Wow! That's new for me!


----------



## Silence (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (Screech)*





































That is some schweet schtuff there...

Love the intake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slickfisher (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rokka)*

So you doing compound intake charge pressurization. G-ladder and a BT. Is this a Dahlback design or something someone else's sick mind has come up with?
Looks like you need to be built to the gills on the bottom to handle that kind of torque across the rev range.
Surely the cylinders are not fuel reservoirs/pumps. 
It must be nice to have that kind of money to build toys of this magnitude.
I hope your quattro.


----------



## 01 Wolfsburg (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics (gt2437)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_
think G60

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics (Silence)*

very interesting.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Engine spy pics (1.8tizzle)*










































































































thats pimp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2004GLI (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics ([email protected])*

1.8 S/T-R


----------



## kfh78 (Dec 25, 2002)

*Re: Engine spy pics ([email protected])*

Someone please explain to me how a SC and a Turbo can work together on the same engine?


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_Yeah, I noticed the charger too. And that's the Dahlback intake manifold. 

u mean the one that says Dahlback on it








whats been done to the g-ladder, is that going to be able to put up w/ the flow of the snail? I would think w/ a motor built like that you'll be spinning well over 7k i would be nervous spinning the g-ladder that much. are u going to run a clutch on the charger? what diameter pully


----------



## Screech (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (kfh78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kfh78* »_Someone please explain to me how a SC and a Turbo can work together on the same engine?









Well my personal opinion is that S/T combo is not needed to reach high PSI, since a big a$$ turbo will do it.
To me, the Supercharger is there to get rid of lack of power at low RPM's, since big a$$ turbo means big a$$ lag.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## gelatin (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics (DubTron41)*

where did the camber plates come from?


----------



## AVANT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Engine spy pics (kfh78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kfh78* »_Someone please explain to me how a SC and a Turbo can work together on the same engine?









May be first for a 1.8T, not first in the auto world... twin charging has been around for a while... I remember the MKI MR2s doing that.
That setup looks great though, I agree that's a nice inlet. What are you HP goals btw?


----------



## frprado (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics (kfh78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kfh78* »_Someone please explain to me how a SC and a Turbo can work together on the same engine?









from what I understand the supercharged takes care of get the car off quickly while the boost is building and then the turbo takes over after the S/C is done. I guess the S/C is for low end torque. (But I think I might be wrong so don't quote me)


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

twin charging... ehh
HUGE 4" carbon inlet


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (Screech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Screech* »_
Well my personal opinion is that S/T combo is not needed to reach high PSI, since a big a$$ turbo will do it.
To me, the Supercharger is there to get rid of lack of power at low RPM's, since big a$$ turbo means big a$$ lag.
Just my 2 cents.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And it wil spool the turbo faster.


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (AVANT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AVANT* »_
That setup looks great though, I agree that's a nice inlet. What are you HP goals btw?

Thx, 
400+ (a)whp, first have to rol it to see how much it is going to be.
Need to finisch the car first.


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rokka)*

Nice setup man, congrats.
There is a guy that has been posting on the evolution forums about his Evo with s/c and turbo setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep it going, perhaps your want to read what he is doing. 
http://forums.evolutionm.net/s...=twin
How did you figure out when to cut the supercharger pressure off once the turbo start spooling? The guy there has a cool boost switch.


_Modified by traderarturo at 3:29 PM 7-6-2005_


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (traderarturo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traderarturo* »_
Nice setup man, congrats.
There is a guy that has been posting on the evolution forums about his Evo with s/c and turbo setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep it going, perhaps your want to read what he is doing. 


Yes please.


----------



## GRB (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rokka)*

Impressive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JuniorMcNasty (Mar 14, 2004)

Pretty damn sick dude !!!


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (JuniorMcNasty)*















holy shi.t!!!
\
usually the s/c will have a clutch on it, so it will dissengage after a set rpm. spinning at rpms past what it's intentions are for, will just kill the s/c. especially a g-ladder


----------



## TurboZen (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Engine spy pics (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_Nice inlet. 

what he said. I didn't even notice the SC inthereWow


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (TurboZen)*

Sweet mercifull crap...


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re:*

and here is my fav part in this car: (*hopes he doesn't mind*)


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics (frprado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frprado* »_
from what I understand the supercharged takes care of get the car off quickly while the boost is building and then the turbo takes over after the S/C is done. I guess the S/C is for low end torque. (But I think I might be wrong so don't quote me)
 Ive seen this on a mini xopper S, they feed the screw charger with a gt28
r turbo , the car made 270 WHP.







Bob.G


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (JettaDude101)*

droollll, wish i won the lotto


----------



## sgrassbaugh (Apr 7, 2004)

Beautiful. Just Beautiful. Fo sho one of the sickest cars on the tex.


----------



## slickfisher (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rracerguy717)*

2 stroke diesel engines run turbos right into supercharger that sit right on top of water to air intercoolers that sit right on top of the intake. Damn things would run 70 mph with a load of sightseers. Remember them, the old Greyhounds. 

There ain't nothin like the disease of obsession coupled with an unlimited supply of money.










_Modified by slickfisher at 10:29 PM 7-6-2005_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics (slickfisher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slickfisher* »_2 stroke diesel engines run turbos right into supercharger that sit right on top of water to air intercoolers that sit right on top of the intake. Damn things would run 70 mph with a load of sightseers. Remember them, the old Greyhounds. 

_Modified by slickfisher at 10:29 PM 7-6-2005_
 Slick that was built detroit v-92 i believe







Bob.G


_Modified by rracerguy717 at 10:51 PM 7-6-2005_


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rracerguy717)*

The newer Detroit 53 series engines also have a large single turbo and super charger. The concept isn't new by any means.
This particular set up however, is new and absolutely beautiful. The mechanicals and tuning I can only speculate about, so I'll wait to see what happens and hopefully get some technical info later on.
That intake is just amazing.
Amazing engine you've got in the works there. Please keep us posted.


----------



## bopper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (Crash6)*

nice small port intake manifold.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
the real deal


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Engine spy pics (bopper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bopper* »_nice small port intake manifold.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
the real deal









































i remember this one from awhile back.


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (bopper)*



bopper said:


> nice small port intake manifold.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
> Thx
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slickfisher (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rracerguy717)*

Yeah, I had to do an inspection on one of those one time that was in a vintage pusher type motor home. It was total carnage. I've still got photos somewhere. The blower went a spewed debris right through the intercooler into the cylinders. Frankly I didn't know what the help I was looking at. I just told what I saw and took lots of photos.


----------



## slickfisher (Oct 16, 2004)

Guys I look at all this technology and I can't figure out why (this isn't a good example) a VW owner can't build an engine/car that would be competetive in road course racing.


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (slickfisher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slickfisher* »_Guys I look at all this technology and I can't figure out why (this isn't a good example) a VW owner can't build an engine/car that would be competetive in road course racing. 

The problem is that road course racing has strict rules on allowed modifications to engine and car thus limiting the potential of VW development. Without regulations and budget, anything is possible. Look at Renault several years back when they built the Espace F1. It was basically their minivan with a mid mounted F1 engine, transmission, and suspension system with full aero.
Steve


----------



## bopper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rokka)*

have you ever herd of taper ports and sound tuning... I've had that manifold in my hand, I've never seen a performance manifold shrink down in the center of the port and then get big again.. some thing to ponder if you are trying to make power.. but it seems your just going for looks with that G60...


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

i remember this one from awhile back. 

Yep aaaaa long time. Wasn't he going to 1000whp


----------



## bopper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (O2VW1.8T)*

1000 crank hp
bilng bling










_Modified by bopper at 6:54 AM 7-7-2005_


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics (bopper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bopper* »_1000 crank hp

either way its insane lol.... Are you almost done


----------



## bopper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (O2VW1.8T)*

i have time for my own stuff now that i dont own a shop any more.. soon i hope.. just $$$$ right now


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (bopper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bopper* »_but it seems your just going for looks with that G60... 


Same thing I was saying as the G-Lader isnt a "Clutch-Type" super charger.
If his G60 reaches its limit @ 5600rpm's and the GT30R starts to spool @ 5000 rpms(







) ,then he is going to have to turn off the G-60 @ 5000rpm's but he cant.Nice work on the car but did you ever consider a Lysohlm or Eaton unit?
Pics of a BBM's Twin Charged 8V 








and of the MR2 from HKS...


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (JuniorMcNasty)*

Good luck with it dude...


----------



## ChinoTurbo (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (bopper)*

I'm diggin the innovative air-water intercooler. stealth. oh and nice short runner intake mani too.
_Quote, originally posted by *bopper* »_nice small port intake manifold.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
the real deal


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics (AVANT)*

not the first. AW Tracksport have done it to a Mk2 1.8T a year or more ago. (UK)

_Quote, originally posted by *AVANT* »_
May be first for a 1.8T, not first in the auto world... twin charging has been around for a while... I remember the MKI MR2s doing that.
That setup looks great though, I agree that's a nice inlet. What are you HP goals btw?


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rokka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rokka* »_


bopper said:


> nice small port intake manifold.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
> Thx
> 
> 
> ...






bopper said:


> Did he manage to port match the Dahlback to largeport? Not enough meat on their from what we'vre looked at... will still leave a step. Runners cannot be ported to as large as stock largeport, simply not enough metal.
> Nice project..
> Good luck. Going to be a monstor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics (bopper)*

Where's the water jacket holes gone in the head??










_Quote, originally posted by *bopper* »_1000 crank hp
bilng bling









_Modified by bopper at 6:54 AM 7-7-2005_


----------



## doros01 (Nov 21, 2003)

I´d like to see more of this.


----------



## FreeStage3 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: Engine spy pics (bopper)*

adding oil is going to be a PITA


----------



## asphalt_guy (Oct 21, 2003)

Doesn't anyone read their VW "Driver" magazine? VW has already announced they are going to produce a 1.6L twin charged engine for Europe. Not sure what model it's going into.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Engine spy pics (badger5)*

you dont need coolant for a drag pass on methanol, and i assume hes going with a dry sump which is why there is going to be a hose running to the valve cover circulating oil.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ Ive seen this on a mini xopper S, they feed the screw charger with a gt28
r turbo , the car made 270 WHP.







Bob.G

Whos car did you see bob? Mark from psifi? eric from helix (same kit on those two) or the spi cars, forget the first guys name john maybe? they are doing another one now.
didn't someone do a twin setup for the 1.8t challenge like 2 years ago?


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (Wizard-of-OD)*



Wizard-of-OD said:


> Same thing I was saying as the G-Lader isnt a "Clutch-Type" super charger.
> If his G60 reaches its limit @ 5600rpm's and the GT30R starts to spool @ 5000 rpms(
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## groftja (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rokka)*

That's awesome. So how did you get Quattro in the GTI? They don't sell them that way where you live do they? I also thought every Quattro car has a longitudinal engine.
Also, does the SC pose a big restriction to airflow once it's turned off to let the turbo totally take over.


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (bopper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bopper* »_have you ever herd of taper ports and sound tuning... I've had that manifold in my hand, I've never seen a performance manifold shrink down in the center of the port and then get big again.. some thing to ponder if you are trying to make power.. but it seems your just going for looks with that G60... 


Here one of 900 hp Dahlback engine look at the manifold.








On this picture you can see it is getting smaler in the middel








Dahlback's latest project, look at the manifold.








Back in the days when the F1 cars had big turbo's,1000+hp, they had the same type of manifold. 
This gifs a better equel filling to al the cillinders
The smalest point of the manifold is stil bigger as the gasket(?) mouth. Sorry for the English


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rokka)*

dahlback is a boner and his 1/2 a million dollar golf has yet to make anything close to 900 hp
page 3 owned


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Engine spy pics (DubTron41)*

A built G60 charger will easily rev to 16-17000rpm, the problem for you guys is that nobody in the US seems to know how to (re)build these. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for using a G60








Are you using the one piece 240mm flywheel that Jeroen sells? What pressure plate are you using?


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics (Mad Mel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mad Mel* »_A built G60 charger will easily rev to 16-17000rpm, the problem for you guys is that nobody in the US seems to know how to (re)build these. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for using a G60








Are you using the one piece 240mm flywheel that Jeroen sells? What pressure plate are you using?

yeah, the charger might spin that speed but remember that the speed of the charger is based on the pulley diameter not actual engine speed, if hes running hight boost out of the g ladder it could be spinning those rpms when the motor is spinning 7k


_Modified by DubTron41 at 6:23 PM 7-7-2005_


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (Mad Mel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mad Mel* »_A built G60 charger will easily rev to 16-17000rpm, the problem for you guys is that nobody in the US seems to know how to (re)build these. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for using a G60








Are you using the one piece 240mm flywheel that Jeroen sells? What pressure plate are you using?

Custom alu flyweel from Emming, with 2 piece sintermettal clutch, and with a moddified 184mm Tilton pressure plate (800nm)


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

i call it the dahlback makka-no-more-powera manifold.


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_i call it the dahlback makka-no-more-powera manifold. 


I dont have it for more power but for a better filling of the cillinders.

with a S3 type manifold the gasket points directly at the 3th cillinder. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif The flow is not good.
Take a look inside, and you wil agree with me.
The Dahlback one have better equel filling of the cillinders.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
Whos car did you see bob? Mark from psifi? eric from helix (same kit on those two) or the spi cars, forget the first guys name john maybe? they are doing another one now.

 Im not sure of his name Chris , but he was from jersey, my buddy wants to do this on his Mini S over the winter time







Bob.G


----------



## flanders (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: Engine spy pics (Mad Mel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mad Mel* »_A built G60 charger will easily rev to 16-17000rpm, the problem for you guys is that nobody in the US seems to know how to (re)build these. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for using a G60










pffft. send it to Canada!
http://www.kompressorkanada.ca Best in the business!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Engine spy pics (DubTron41)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubTron41* »_dahlback is a boner and his 1/2 a million dollar golf has yet to make anything close to 900 hp
page 3 owned









this is a Haldex system(like the TT, R32, A3?) and not true quattro correct?
it's still an awesome project and I wanna see some vids of this thing running soon!!!


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_








this is a Haldex system(like the TT, R32, A3?) and not true quattro correct?
it's still an awesome project and I wanna see some vids of this thing running soon!!!






























Yep, Audi calls it Quattro and VW 4 motion, but it is al with a Haldex.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ Im not sure of his name Chris , but he was from jersey, my buddy wants to do this on his Mini S over the winter time







Bob.G

Well 2 of those 3 are from jersey, I think SPSI is working on another car or its done.. what color?
I suggest helix in philly if your friend is interested (is this your nephew?). The kit was developed on Mark at psi fis car, he is also the one who owns the silverbullet S4. He and a buddy (one of the fastest stock turbo S4s) now own an SRT4 shop in south jersey and sell the kit through Helix since they do mini stuff. Let me know ifyou want more info on that kit, I can forward you some email address.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Engine spy pics (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_








this is a Haldex system(like the TT, R32, A3?) and not true quattro correct?


Quattro is just a marketing label. IF haldex is not true quattro then what is true quattro as its changed many times over the last 25 years.


----------



## groftja (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (chris86vw)*

I thought Quattro was equal split to all 4 wheels until slip is detected whereas Haldex was 100% to front until slip is detected.


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics (groftja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *groftja* »_I thought Quattro was equal split to all 4 wheels until slip is detected whereas Haldex was 100% to front until slip is detected.

true, thats why u can dyno haldex cars on fwd dynos and torsion based og quattro requires awd dynos.....id take torsion over haldex, i luv how the older models had manually adjustable diff locks
a bonus of the haldex however is less drivetrain friction/loss when the front wheels have achieved grip, so there can be more efficient use of power
a couple clicks of the ebrake will also let u do smokey burn outs, i remember when r32's first came out and i saw someone doing a front wheel burn out and i was like wtf lol


_Modified by DubTron41 at 4:07 PM 7-8-2005_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Engine spy pics (groftja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *groftja* »_I thought Quattro was equal split to all 4 wheels until slip is detected whereas Haldex was 100% to front until slip is detected.

Torsen based Quattro is not equal split, the are biased towards the front however it is constantly sending power to all 4 wheels. A4s are something like 7X/20X I forget exactly
And S and R models are 6X/3X split.
Still most of the power going towards the front wheels.
Haldex although from the factory is not biased more towards the rear is easily upgradeable to actuall get a more equal split or even send more to the rear.
It also has less drivetrain loss and is more effcient when not needed. I'll take haldex over the torsen anyday.


----------



## groftja (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (DubTron41)*

Front wheel burnouts are ghey.







Yeah, Quattro rules except for drivetrain losses as you said.
Edit: with Chris's info, I don't know which one rules.


_Modified by groftja at 4:15 PM 7-8-2005_


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (rokka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rokka* »_

I dont have it for more power but for a better filling of the cillinders.

with a S3 type manifold the gasket points directly at the 3th cillinder. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif The flow is not good.
Take a look inside, and you wil agree with me.
The Dahlback one have better equel filling of the cillinders.

if it filled the cylinders any better then stock, it would make more power... Who knows tho, it might make more power on a BT car and just have sucked on the k03... I do however agree with bopper that placing an intentional restriction of the intake path in order to achieve even cylinder flow, when the same thing can be done with an unrestricted manifold through trial and error... is lunacy at its best.


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rokka)*

I hope you're planning on doing something to strengthen your rear dif on the haldex somehow.. For the power you will be making and the launching, hard shifting you will be doing, the dif will fry in no time.. 
The haldex breaks fairly easy with hard shifting/launching, because of the front wheel bias.. The power transfer from front to rear is what kills it because when the rear dif engages, tiny clutch discs squish together and create the connection to add power to rear wheels.. These discs are paper thin, just like the discs used in a motorcycle transmission if you've ever seen one..
Even on my "just bolt ons" r32, i managed to blow the rear dif, as did several others...
Good luck, if you had actual quattro, it'd be insane
alex


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ Im not sure of his name Chris , but he was from jersey, my buddy wants to do this on his Mini S over the winter time







Bob.G

i think you are thinking of brian he is from lake hopatcong,nj he is the only one around here that i kno with it, but he says there should be like six cars on this coast with it bout twenty on the other coast


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_
if it filled the cylinders any better then stock, it would make more power... Who knows tho, it might make more power on a BT car and just have sucked on the k03... I do however agree with bopper that placing an intentional restriction of the intake path in order to achieve even cylinder flow, when the same thing can be done with an unrestricted manifold through trial and error... is lunacy at its best. 

They use this type of manifold in a lot of high powerd cars, dont you think these guys know what they are doing?
I know that it brings no more power to a ko3 but this type of manifold is recommandet for 300+ hp.








Ferrari F1 Turbo,








_Modified by rokka at 2:15 AM 7-9-2005_

_Modified by rokka at 2:27 AM 7-9-2005_

_Modified by rokka at 7:21 AM 7-9-2005_


_Modified by rokka at 7:22 AM 7-9-2005_


----------



## mtiede (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rokka)*

Scratch this post!!!!

Much love for the Dutch, Danish, Belgian, Austrian, Deutsch!
I feel like a jack ass!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by mtiede at 3:57 AM 7-9-2005_


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (mtiede)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mtiede* »_

No offense at all man but you remind me of my friend. He couldn't spell for sh*t but he is hella cool and does psychotic stuff like what you are doing right now and can build better things better than most people









I know, i am sorry about the bad writing







.
Is your Dutch better than my Englich?


----------



## mtiede (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rokka)*

Sorry your english is just fine and much respect to you for that because you speak better english that a lot of people here in america, of course they either hopped the border from mexico and have are too stubborn to learn english or they are in the ghettos speaking ebonics. Is that going to be drivin on the street? That car is the ****.


_Modified by mtiede at 4:00 AM 7-9-2005_


----------



## mtiede (Jun 23, 2005)

oh by the way... my uncle and two cousins live in Amsterdam!


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (mtiede)*

I am not offended because i know i cant write Englich.








Yes i built it to have fun on the street, that is whay i put the G-lader on to have som power at low rpm.
Also i wil do som drag racing with it and maybe som shows.
But most of al for fun on the streets.


----------



## mtiede (Jun 23, 2005)

I don't bother to read peoples whole profiles so I did not realize that you were dutch! Like I said my uncle and two cousins are dutch and I love them to death!


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (mtiede)*









"sorry i don't speak freaky deaky dutch, ok perv boy"


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (syktek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syktek* »_








"sorry i don't speak freaky deaky dutch, ok perv boy"

WTF?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (rokka)*

More power to you if you can pull it off and run it long term. But I wouldn't think about this setup unless I had a clutched 60mm pulley and a solenoid/ccheck valve or some sort of valve to control air flow and from each PSI maker so you do not end of flowing air through the exit of PSi maker when its not in its RPM range of usefulness. But if you have th $$$$$ I can't wait to see it pulled off and run for a long time reliably. Hell I'd buy the setup if you could pull it off long term


----------



## futur (Jul 10, 2003)

if you aint dutch you aint much.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Engine spy pics (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_
That look's like a good o'll 










lol those things look sweet when they explode


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Engine spy pics (kfh78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kfh78* »_Someone please explain to me how a SC and a Turbo can work together on the same engine?









It's been done many times on other makes. Back in the mid 1980's there were supercharged/turbocharded 1.6L 16V Toyota MR2s!
The Gladder makes boost right off idle but has some speed limits that prevent large boost levels (limited to ~10-12psi at redline reliably). The SC allows time for the turbo to spool for the high rpms.
The engineering difficulty will lie in part throttle response in the crossover reigon (midrange). Get the chip tuning or stand alone tuning right and this car will be super fun! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Valthar (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (briang)*

how did you make that intake?!?


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics (Screech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Screech* »_
Well my personal opinion is that S/T combo is not needed to reach high PSI, since a big a$$ turbo will do it.
To me, the Supercharger is there to get rid of lack of power at low RPM's, since big a$$ turbo means big a$$ lag.
Just my 2 cents.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
that glader will be good. most likely the stock 78mm pulley to give it the low end torque it needs.
oops this is vw1990corrado


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (EvilVento2.oT)*

Looks absolutely insane! Nice to see the 1.8T representing in high-hp applications! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics (Shifty1.8T)*

rokka. The 3 canisters ? Are the from All Smiles.
Could you provide some info on the air intake setup. Is this also Dahlbak, or from ITG, or from an OEM car ? Is this air intake resting over the factory VW radiator, or is there a smaller radiator underneath the intake. Can't tell. 










_Modified by EVIL6 at 12:36 PM 8-12-2005_


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics (EVIL6)*

I just nutted.


----------



## mattnsac (Jan 15, 2003)

no one commented on the motor mounts.....


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (mattnsac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattnsac* »_no one commented on the motor mounts.....

Didn't need to. I'm installing mine this weekend.


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (EVIL6)*

Found some info on the ATL fuel cell. Sweet jesus. Nice workmanship.
http://www.isa-racing.de/2005/...1.htm


----------



## mattnsac (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (EVIL6)*

where are they from Id like some


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (mattnsac)*

Bahn Brenner
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/
541.388.1202
Many other places.


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: Engine spy pics (EVIL6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EVIL6* »_rokka. The 3 canisters ?

I would like to know too...


----------



## Valthar (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (ReverendHorton)*

im guessing those mounts are hard as **** ;P


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics (Valthar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Valthar* »_im guessing those mounts are hard as **** ;P

I'll know in 14 hours. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (Shifty1.8T)*

my god this car awesome


----------



## nuts4x4 (Apr 26, 2003)

heres the UK version, you probably seen it before though,
http://tubthumped.bombthepast.net/TT/


----------



## sciroccoR (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rokka)*

didn't vw build one of those like 20 years ago for Gr B? it didn't have so many valves, though. i think it was called an A32 or something. anyway, man, that's awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMP_Sickness (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (sciroccoR)*

**Back from the dead**
Hey guys- Was there ever an update on this project?? or was I just living under a rock for the last few months?
This is one of the sickest things i have ever seen. BIG shout out to Rokka...nice job bro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chiefscotland (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rokka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rokka* »_I am not offended because i know i cant write Englich.








Yes i built it to have fun on the street, that is whay i put the G-lader on to have som power at low rpm.
Also i wil do som drag racing with it and maybe som shows.
But most of al for fun on the streets.









Don't be so hard on yourself, your english is perfectly understandable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Considering its not your first language i think your doing damn well to be able to come on an english speaking forum and engage in as much conversation as you have


----------



## jayvee203 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (chiefscotland)*








!!!thats orgasmic!!!


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics (inivid1.8t)*

This thread is back from the dead and...

_Quote, originally posted by *inivid1.8t* »_I just nutted.

...again.








Where's the update on this beast, roka? 


_Modified by inivid1.8t at 5:22 PM 10-25-2005_


----------



## BMP_Sickness (Sep 1, 2004)

so what ever happend to this guy??


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (gti3736)*

Car prolly exploded cuz it hit 9000000psi!


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

Thanx for the nice comments. I have no time http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to work on the car to much. I have my one company and work is killing me richt now, i hope to get some things done in a couple of weeks.
I am working on the gril and on the front suspension richt now.
Wil post some pics later.
gr. Roy


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (rokka)*

richt is spelled right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta1.8tbee (Aug 29, 2005)

good job.


----------



## Mrveedubuk (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (jetta1.8tbee)*

loverly engine, love the intake
few years ago trendy tramp built this dual charged 1.8T


----------



## BMP_Sickness (Sep 1, 2004)

WTF? oh dear god!


----------



## Eldi (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (gti3736)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti3736* »_WTF? oh dear god!

The serious guys in the U.K know what REAL tuning is all about














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Engine spy pics (EVIL6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EVIL6* »_rokka. The 3 canisters ? Are the from All Smiles.
Could you provide some info on the air intake setup. Is this also Dahlbak, or from ITG, or from an OEM car ? Is this air intake resting over the factory VW radiator, or is there a smaller radiator underneath the intake. Can't tell. 









_Modified by EVIL6 at 12:36 PM 8-12-2005_

Yes I would also like to know more about that air intake system ...


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Mrveedubuk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mrveedubuk* »_

















Damn...you think he has enough cores?


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_
Yes I would also like to know more about that air intake system ...

It is custom made, i made the mall for it myself. It was allot of work to get it right. I think it looks nice and i think it wil work to. the filter is also custom made by ITG.


----------



## DiB (Nov 25, 2004)

Those 3 canisters just baffle me!


----------



## slickfisher (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (DiB)*

These things are so far from a 1.8T VW that they reall don't even belong in this forum. I mean this is a fully built, tube framed, race car. I mean the money and time they spend on the things makes me think I'm watching an episode of "Unique Whips" on steriods.
WTF does this have to do with 99% of VW owners out there who come here for technical info- no matter how mundane or done before.
BTW nice project, but what's the point?
I quess if one has enough money they can have a $200,000 AWD VW and then what. 
I say the canisters are for some sort of charged gas/liquid although parts of them don't look that strong.
"*Vanity, my favorite sin*"- "_Al Pachino- The Devils Advocate_"


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (slickfisher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slickfisher* »_These things are so far from a 1.8T VW that they reall don't even belong in this forum. I mean this is a fully built, tube framed, race car. I mean the money and time they spend on the things makes me think I'm watching an episode of "Unique Whips" on steriods.
WTF does this have to do with 99% of VW owners out there who come here for technical info- no matter how mundane or done before.
BTW nice project, but what's the point?

The point is, that's what he wants to do and he has the means. Does that mean he shouldn't? Why does it bother you so much? The rest of us enjoy looking at it and dreaming about it, so lighten up.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (slickfisher)*

Ah yes...the monthly Hater.

_Quote, originally posted by *slickfisher* »_
I mean the money and time they spend on the things makes me think I'm watching an episode of "Unique Whips" on steriods.

You can do whatever you want with your money.Right?

_Quote, originally posted by *slickfisher* »_I mean this is a fully built, tube framed, race car.








...Does that look like a Tube frame to you guy?

_Quote, originally posted by *slickfisher* »_
WTF does this have to do with 99% of VW owners out there who come here for technical info- no matter how mundane or done before.

What does this have to do with the 1.8T forum?Hmm...maybe because the golf is still a 1.8 20V Turbo?It is guys like rokka who get a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from me for moving the industry forward.Thats what ALOT of you dont seem to understand.Most of the companies out there dont do product development giving those with a vivid immagination a challenge.Why do you think every performance company out there is now offering "BT setups"?What happened to 4 years ago when they were all offering K04S upgrades as the most superior option for the 20V.

_Quote, originally posted by *slickfisher* »_
I say the canisters are for some sort of charged gas/liquid although parts of them don't look that strong.

This reply made me literally Laugh out Loud...The canisters are from All Smiles in the UK.They are Coolant,PS Fluid,etc
Charged Gas?What charged gas were you hoping to store in a screw on cap canister?A Fart?

Posts like this turn off people from posting there projects here.I think the moderator should move this to the FI forum where his work can be greatly appreciated and not judged because it doesnt have a check engine light.


----------



## LA Wolfsburg (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

yeah slick thats pretty retarded.


----------



## sterile stork (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (slickfisher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slickfisher* »_These things are so far from a 1.8T VW that they reall don't even belong in this forum. I mean this is a fully built, tube framed, race car. I mean the money and time they spend on the things makes me think I'm watching an episode of "Unique Whips" on steriods.
WTF does this have to do with 99% of VW owners out there who come here for technical info- no matter how mundane or done before.
BTW nice project, but what's the point?
I quess if one has enough money they can have a $200,000 AWD VW and then what. 
I say the canisters are for some sort of charged gas/liquid although parts of them don't look that strong.
"*Vanity, my favorite sin*"- "_Al Pachino- The Devils Advocate_"

LOL You are one dumb f*ck, page five ownage


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_What charged gas were you hoping to store in a screw on cap canister?A Fart?

LOL!


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

careful with your response wizard because slick will threaten your life and then back out cause he can't leave his daughter alone and go to jail again


----------



## Tetzuoe (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

dont give slick too much crap, it would be interesting to hear somone justify this much expensive... stuff... other than "mad science for mad sciences sake," cause i could be conviced to accept that. 
its really quite something, what are those cans? i like how they cascade from left to right around the shock... do they have something to do with a spy hunter esque oil slick?... smoke screen?


----------



## TooFast337 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rokka)*

the 3 cans are
power steering fluid
catch can
coolant overflow 

_Quote, originally posted by *rokka* »_


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rokka)*

rokka......ne more pix...?.cmon already hahaha


----------



## crewdwg16 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (BlancoNino)*

all i hear is guns and roses WELCOME TO THE JUNGLE BABY UR GONNNAAA DIIIIEEE. that thing is nutts!


----------



## slickfisher (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Ah yes...the monthly Hater.
You can do whatever you want with your money.Right?







...Does that look like a Tube frame to you guy?
What does this have to do with the 1.8T forum?Hmm...maybe because the golf is still a 1.8 20V Turbo?It is guys like rokka who get a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from me for moving the industry forward.Thats what ALOT of you dont seem to understand.Most of the companies out there dont do product development giving those with a vivid immagination a challenge.Why do you think every performance company out there is now offering "BT setups"?What happened to 4 years ago when they were all offering K04S upgrades as the most superior option for the 20V.
This reply made me literally Laugh out Loud...The canisters are from All Smiles in the UK.They are Coolant,PS Fluid,etc
Charged Gas?What charged gas were you hoping to store in a screw on cap canister?A Fart?

Posts like this turn off people from posting there projects here.I think the moderator should move this to the FI forum where his work can be greatly appreciated and not judged because it doesnt have a check engine light.


Poll: 
Which post sounded more personally hateful? 
I mentioned no names, just talked about the car and what I thought I observed and offered a reply to a poster whom still was wondering about those canisters. I said I did really think they looked strong enough for pressurized stuff-just a guess
Isn't there a forced induction forum here?
Funny, I have been farting a lot lately- doc has me on a high fiber diet.









And yes there is very, very much I don't understand about many things.


----------



## silvercar (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (slickfisher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slickfisher* »_These things are so far from a 1.8T VW that they reall don't even belong in this forum. I mean this is a fully built, tube framed, race car. I mean the money and time they spend on the things makes me think I'm watching an episode of "Unique Whips" on steriods.
WTF does this have to do with 99% of VW owners out there who come here for technical info- no matter how mundane or done before.
BTW nice project, but what's the point?
I quess if one has enough money they can have a $200,000 AWD VW and then what. 
I say the canisters are for some sort of charged gas/liquid although parts of them don't look that strong.
"*Vanity, my favorite sin*"- "_Al Pachino- The Devils Advocate_"

on the flip side of that---
what do 99% of our cars have to do with his? he has just as much right to post a VW project in here as you do to post your relentless "APR chip only, catalytic converters are the bomb rants" you need to grow up and understand that this is an enthusiasts' forum... and frankly dude, you dont ever sound too enthused about anything outside the realm of your own car and opinions... I personally cant wait for Rokka to chime back in and give some info or updates.. this is a very interesting project. go eat your hater-tots...


----------



## slickfisher (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (silvercar)*

*Hater*
Score - Slick 1 (Tetzuoe- oh wait he's a newbie he dosen't count- wait that counts as a another one for the slick haters)
Slick haters- 3?


----------



## Tetzuoe (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (slickfisher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slickfisher* »_ (Tetzuoe- oh wait he's a newbie he dosen't count- wait that counts as a another one for the slick haters) 

my first flame, awwwe


----------



## silvercar (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (slickfisher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slickfisher* »_*Hater*
Score - Slick 1 (Tetzuoe- oh wait he's a newbie he dosen't count- wait that counts as a another one for the slick haters)
Slick haters- 3?

Im not hating at all. I just thought it was about a jerk thing to say that he didnt need to post that engine in here... its hella lot more exciting than "dood, I got APR 93 its wicked hott, do i need a FMIC?" that we usually get to read about....
back on topic.... 
i too think the "cans" are reservoirs.


----------



## DiB (Nov 25, 2004)

Any more info on the canisters/reservoirs then they are from All Smiles in the UK? I can't find info searching for all smiles, uk, and canister/reservoirs. I have a use for em.


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (DiB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DiB* »_Any more info on the canisters/reservoirs then they are from All Smiles in the UK? I can't find info searching for all smiles, uk, and canister/reservoirs. I have a use for em.

Canisters are custom made and not from All Smiles.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (rokka)*

anymore spy shots rokka?


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

I want to hear how it runs, and how it's tuned. 
Wastegate settings on the turbo. pressure ratio on the charger etc etc. 
Map /RPM based stand alone ?


----------



## 20grit_timber (May 23, 2005)

*Re: (enginerd)*








nice


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

I have been working on a lot of small things so there are not so many interesting pictures to take.
I have finally got back my custom made flywheel with a modified Tilton clutch, this is a 200mm dual 4 puck synterplated clutch with a 800nm pressure plate. This thing looks really greate.
Also i've been working on my grille and after abouth 65 hours i have finally got 1 carbon fibre peace. To make a mall smooth enough for production i have put in more than 60 hours of free time







.
Here a picture of the ones that didn't make it







.
And on top the 2 malls








And the one that did make it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .








And also i have got back my shorter adjustable shoks for an other special project







.Have put alot of hours in this also.
Left the original H&R shock and richt the custom made shorter shock .










_Modified by rokka at 9:44 AM 12-12-2005_


----------



## SixerFixer (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (the_alphabetsez)*

this thread must be saved from the evil archives!


----------



## 20vK (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (ramza)*

I gotta say - I love the quality, time and effort that has been put into this project. I can't wait to see more. From my own work, I know that it takes a massive amount of time to achieve anything, when you are doing the work yourself and designing something new.
I work with Richard from all smiles and those are not his bottles (as mentioned above). They are nice looking, though.

Keep us updated,
Lekker auto,
tot snel, 
Rich


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (20vK)*

Here a picture of my new setup.
It is a 4/2/1 exhaust manifold for a better flow, and a possibility of a bigger turbo.



































_Modified by rokka at 12:21 PM 1-14-2006_


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: (rokka)*

You sir are hardcore :::snickers:::.


----------



## GraffixWB (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (rex_racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rex_racer* »_You sir are hardcore :::snickers:::.

WHOLY POO STAIN!! The mani is incredibible


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (rex_racer)*

Unless Im mistaken, that manifold design (which is a beautiful piece of work, I might add) would be giving priority (ie: more air flow) to the WG, correct? What made you go with this design?


----------



## DiB (Nov 25, 2004)

If only smog laws were different here...


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (AllofurVWRbelong2me)*

does your car have pulled fenders?


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

Is it after 6 hours I should check myself into the hospital for having a permanent erection?
Absolutely beautiful! Gotta love European tuners!
Keep up the wonderful work, it's a beauty!


----------



## thewikwakdj (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (-Khaos-)*

WOW thats all i can say


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (-Khaos-)*

Dude I dont think Hans Dhalback is going to be too happy when he finds out you chopped up his $1000US manifold and placed the throttle body on the other side.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

please tell me where you got those fluid tanks!!!!


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Dude I dont think Hans Dhalback is going to be too happy when he finds out you chopped up his $1000US manifold and placed the throttle body on the other side.
































I think it looks better this way







, and when i chopped it i made som internal changes. And ad 4 injectors.
The TB is zitting lower now and looks better this way.


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_please tell me where you got those fluid tanks!!!!

They are custom made, sorry.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_please tell me where you got those fluid tanks!!!!

he's already stated they were custom


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
he's already stated they were custom

sorry stu i am illiterate


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

I love this thread... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Page 6 is mine!


----------



## sciroccoR (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (TallaiMan)*

rokka, did you ever think about the emissivity of the carbon? not that the engine temp is so high; but, you're showboating a bit. the use of carbon there is for looks unless you've got something you're worried about with thermal expansion (you're not, i see the flexy silicone). anyway, regardless, the project is awesome (which i mentioned a long time ago...about the a32 or whatever vw called it.) i think your use of the g lader is absolutely correct. i love it.
the short shocks, similar ones are available off of the shelf with bilstein inserts from a company in UK called TAS. what are you planning on running for spring rates (including the anti roll bars)? and, i suppose it's a dumb quesiton after the photos; but, what are you planning to do with this car?
i love the detail work you've done (maybe you should be working for opel's DTM team?) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
btw, i don't run the 8v Gr N G60 anymore. i am building a 1.8t like everyone else here.

here's a pic of my car with the G60








_Modified by sciroccoR at 11:22 PM 1-14-2006_


_Modified by sciroccoR at 11:23 PM 1-14-2006_


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_sorry stu i am illiterate

You can thank the Mass school system


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

brakets for that manfiold, and u should also slit those stud holes on manifold so that it wont xpant and contract and warp cause i noticed it was stainless.....


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccoR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccoR* »_rokka, did you ever think about the emissivity of the carbon? not that the engine temp is so high; but, you're showboating a bit. 
If you whant to make a airfilter this way (not of the shelf) i think carbon is the best material, and like the rest of the car i whant the best (in my opinion).
the use of carbon there is for looks unless you've got something you're worried about with thermal expansion (you're not, i see the flexy silicone). anyway, regardless, the project is awesome (which i mentioned a long time ago...about the a32 or whatever vw called it.) i think your use of the g lader is absolutely correct. i love it.
the short shocks, similar ones are available off of the shelf with bilstein inserts from a company in UK called TAS. 
I know 4 companys that make shorter shocks but not whit the verry short inserts like myne is now, on top of the shock there is going to bee a adjustable hydraulic system to adjust the ride hide of the car.









what are you planning on running for spring rates (including the anti roll bars)?
The car is for street use so i am thinking of driving with 100kg on the front and 90kg on the back.
and, i suppose it's a dumb quesiton after the photos; but, what are you planning to do with this car?
For street use and a litle bit show and drag.
i love the detail work you've done (maybe you should be working for opel's DTM team?) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Audi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
btw, i don't run the 8v Gr N G60 anymore. i am building a 1.8t like everyone else here.
Dont you think that the G60 has better throttle respons than the 1.8T.
And so more fun to drive around the track.?
here's a pic of my car with the G60








I
I love the DTM style. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by sciroccoR at 11:22 PM 1-14-2006_

_Modified by sciroccoR at 11:23 PM 1-14-2006_


----------



## sciroccoR (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (rokka)*

hey, i am glad i didn't upset you. i awoke this morning thinking i'd delete my post. 
yes, i absolutely loved the throttle response of the g60. it had a lot of power, too. however, when guys i know (like bobq) make 700hp and end up tuning other guys' cars that have 1.8ts (and we race in the same class) well, 300hp is just not going to make the cut. not much of a choice. so, i pretty much had to switch.
on the itg filter, did you do any research? k and n says they're not as good, itg says they are, piper says theirs are best and they've all got airflow data to support them. wtf??








yeah, i guess audi would be the choice, would not it? VAG and all. my stupidity. i actually love all of those cars, the pinacle of current sedan aerodynamics. 
about the shocks, great! i was going to ask about adjustability. good for you!
again, beautiful work. are you molding the carbon yourself? what are you using for molds? and for plugs (female and male molds?)


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
You can thank the Mass school system









yaya adrenalin fire burner......


----------



## sciroccoR (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
You can thank the Mass school system









hmmm?
it seems that the mass school system (i looked on google and it was the first thing i found) has the best in the country in math:
http://www.psk12.com/rating/US....html


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

the comment was for reading


----------



## ADDO (Oct 28, 2004)

Rockka that manifold looks the boll**ks and it gives you some much scope in turbo specification. Only thing is do reckon you'll need much bracing support? and is there adequate space for 3" dp where its not likely to burn/melt anything? good stuff all the same


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (ADDO)*

This project just gets better and better. 
rokka, can you share some details on the control/tuning?
What kind of pressure ratios are you planning on running in the turbo/SC?
Will there by a supercharger bypass? Clutch? What RPM will the charger spin to?
Will it be run Compound, parallell, or sequential? Intercooled in 2 stages, or one?


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_This project just gets better and better. 
rokka, can you share some details on the control/tuning?
What kind of pressure ratios are you planning on running in the turbo/SC?
Will there by a supercharger bypass? Clutch? What RPM will the charger spin to?
Will it be run Compound, parallell, or sequential? Intercooled in 2 stages, or one? 


Sorry enginerd dont whant to tel to much about it, sometimes i think i show to much stuf.








It is logical that a lot uf stuf, not just mine, is being copied.
A lot of people dont have origenal ideas of there on, and the only thing they do is copie everything. I have som more nice trickt out stuf for my ride but i dont whant to show it because it's getting copied.








I know it is my on fauld by posting up these pictures.
And i dont mean jou but just in general.


----------



## sciroccoR (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (rokka)*

rokka, honey, vwms did this. sort of. 
Gruppe B (i think). 
don't be so secretive. 
why didn't you choose the lysholm?
it could take the overun that you're going to do with that motor.
anyway, ciao, it's beautiful to see a real craftsman's work, vision.


----------



## DoombaVW (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Engine spy pics (Jack Skelington)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack Skelington* »_Sweet mercifull crap...









twin charged EVO, kinda sweet i guess








just found out, EVO's crank walk too, ha ha, mitsu couldnt build a motor since 93, ha







, just like 2G 7 bolts, 50k miles....go a walking the dog, right on through my bearings!!


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (DoombaVW)*

Here a little update, 
i have been working on the exhaust manifold the most of the time, i think i am working on it for 3 months now. I had one made completely but i wassend happy with it so i have built this one myself.
4-2-1 equel length
















The clutch and flywheel combo, the clutch is a duall plated one from Tilton with a 750 nm pressure plate also from Tilton the flywheel is custom made.








Here a couple of pictures of the other engine parts.
Carrillo rods and JE pistons.








Metal plate to make the crank stronger.








Solid lifter head ported.








ported engine with ballancd cranck.








Intake manifold (DBR) with 8 injectors and modified tb.








3 bov's








pipes








6 speed 4x4









The car

















_Modified by rokka at 7:27 AM 5-27-2006_

_Modified by rokka at 7:32 AM 5-27-2006_

_Modified by rokka at 7:34 AM 5-27-2006_

_Modified by rokka at 9:33 AM 5-27-2006_

_Modified by rokka at 1:47 PM 5-27-2006_


_Modified by rokka at 3:00 PM 5-27-2006_


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rokka)*

You're crazy, that looks fantastic.


----------



## Toaster29 (Jan 19, 2000)

*Re: Engine spy pics (DoombaVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DoombaVW* »_
twin charged EVO, kinda sweet i guess








just found out, EVO's crank walk too, ha ha, mitsu couldnt build a motor since 93, ha







, just like 2G 7 bolts, 50k miles....go a walking the dog, right on through my bearings!!

Uh, not sure who your "source" is, but they certainly do NOT. I have had my car for 3 years and been on evom the whole time and I've NEVER seen a single case of it. There have been some people who thought they had crankwalk b/c of what some shoddy mechanic told them but it always ends up being timing for the balance shafts are off 180 deg.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rokka)*

Roy did you position the G60 charger in the same location it would have been on a PG engine?How did you get the intake manifold back smoothe?Sandblasted it?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Engine spy pics (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Roy did you position the G60 charger in the same location it would have been on a PG engine?How did you get the intake manifold back smoothe?Sandblasted it?









In that pic, it looks like he used the OEM charger bracket.


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (Wizard-of-OD)*



Wizard-of-OD said:


> Roy did you position the G60 charger in the same location it would have been on a PG engine?How did you get the intake manifold back smoothe?Sandblasted it?
> The charger is almost in the same place, i made a new bracket for it.
> Also the dynamo and the steering pomp are on this bracket.
> The intake manifold is just sandet, but this is a older picture, i now have it completly smooth no welds and all, and i spray painted the manifold silver.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (rokka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rokka* »_
The charger is almost in the same place, i made a new bracket for it.
Also the dynamo and the steering pomp are on this bracket.
The intake manifold is just sandet, but this is a older picture, i now have it completly smooth no welds and all, and i spray painted the manifold silver.

Can you take a picture of the front of that engine sitting on the ground?I want to see how you have the charger oriented.
(if you dont mind)
Thanks


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Engine spy pics (Wizard-of-OD)*

That is a PIMP manifold... Wow if i had the money i'd ask you to make me one.





















Can't wait till its finished


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
In that pic, it looks like he used the OEM charger bracket.

No the OEM G60 bracket dont fit my engine, home made.
















_Modified by rokka at 1:40 PM 5-27-2006_


_Modified by rokka at 1:43 PM 5-27-2006_


----------



## infamous20V (Dec 17, 2004)

wow


----------



## RadioZero (Jul 14, 2005)

amazing!


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (RadioZero)*

Vision. Props!


----------



## mariomega (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (20th875)*

After reading every page of this post...I think I have to change my boxers


----------



## Checkpoynt Charlie (Aug 4, 2004)

Simply amazing, glad to see some solid progress is being made and everything is coming along great.
Very nicely done so far


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Engine spy pics (frprado)*

OMFG I dont even know wtf I am looking at!


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

Is that a small port head? And why 3 bov's?


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mad Mel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mad Mel* »_Is that a small port head? And why 3 bov's?

Yes Henkie







, a small port head, i already had this engine, and i dont want to go for 600+ WHP, so i dont need the big ported head.
The 2 Forge bov's are for the G60 charger and the HKS is for the turbo.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (rokka)*

Hey Roy,Dahlback is having a sale on his intakes ..feel like cutting up another one?
















Hijack : Does anyone know how to get these at the listed price without paying through our noses ($1000US+) ?
415 + 15% VAT = 436.75 EURO = *559.81 USD*


----------



## square head (Dec 8, 2003)

WOW.
You are the man.


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Hey Roy,Dahlback is having a sale on his intakes ..feel like cutting up another one?
















Hijack : Does anyone know how to get these at the listed price without paying through our noses ($1000US+) ?
415 + 15% VAT = 436.75 EURO = *559.81 USD*

Send me one i love to cut another one up








Myn is all smooth 








_Modified by rokka at 9:54 AM 5-30-2006_


_Modified by rokka at 9:55 AM 5-30-2006_


----------



## Turbozo (Nov 17, 2005)

This car is nutz - A waste of money IMO, but hey, it will get in some magazines.
I certanly hope you have a video or two of it running when you are done.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Turbozo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbozo* »_This car is nutz - A waste of money IMO, but hey, it will get in some magazines.

Is it your money?No....
sometimes it is best to keep an opinion such as the above to yourself because when your Porsche 993TT loses to this poor golf then I wonder who is going to be owning a "waste of money"


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Is it your money?No....
sometimes it is best to keep an opinion such as the above to yourself because when your Porsche 993TT loses to this poor golf then I wonder who is going to be owning a "waste of money"



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

burrrn


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Turbozo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbozo* »_This car is nutz - A waste of money IMO, but hey, it will get in some magazines.
I certanly hope you have a video or two of it running when you are done.

Thanks for the reply .


_Modified by rokka at 2:42 PM 5-30-2006_


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (rokka)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif rokka.
Your taking the 1.8t further than any one iv ever seen before.

and that manifold is a work of art!


----------



## Turbozo (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Is it your money?No....
sometimes it is best to keep an opinion such as the above to yourself because when your Porsche 993TT loses to this poor golf then I wonder who is going to be owning a "waste of money"

What were you saying about opinions....


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Turbozo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbozo* »_What were you saying about opinions....









There like *******s....everyone has one but you will NEVER catch me doing the following:
* insulting someones project
* telling them that whatever they have built WITH THEIR OWN 2 HANDS is a waste of Money.
Anyone can go in a Porsche dealership and buy a 993TT.Can anyone take a bone stock FWD VW Golf and turn it into a Twincharged 4WD beast?
I think the pictures and the skill of work speak for themselves.Like I said next time keep your opinions to yourself especially in a thread where 99% of the replies have been nothing but positive.


----------



## AzGTIChipFry (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

any updates on this??


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (AzGTIChipFry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AzGTIChipFry* »_any updates on this??


I have been working on the engine for the last 2 weeks, i hope to put it back in the car in abouth a week or 2/3. 
I need to make a bracket to suport the turbo, and one to suport the G-lader on the richt side. Also need to finisch the oil and water lines to the turbo.
The car is now at my friends shop so i can do some work to the bothem of the car. 
I hope it runs in abouth 3/4 monts.


































_Modified by rokka at 2:39 PM 11-27-2006_


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (rokka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rokka* »_































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (igotaprestent4u)*

this is one sick project
what is the specs on the turbo and how much boost do you plan to run on the turbo and the charger?
when do you think you will turn change from charger to turbo?, or what rpm will you have the clutch on the charger got from it to the turbo?
how much WHP are you looking for out of this setup?
definitely keep us updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i love that manifold








also is the manifold and turbo twin scroll design?



_Modified by spoolin turbo s at 5:32 PM 8-7-2006_


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (rokka)*

props to your dedication.... nice and clean too 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (silly_sohc)*

I'm just going to go in a corner and suck my thumb until i recover from the insult on my wallet by the amount of money it would take before I could pay someone to do work as beautifull as that. I may consider myself decent at making something that works, but to be able to create a work of art that serves a purpose is beyond skill. You my friend are a master http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackman'sVW (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*

**** that man. put tat motor in now. i need to see it fit to beleave its possible. DAMN


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (blackman'sVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackman’sVW* »_**** that man. put tat motor in now. i need to see it fit to beleave its possible. DAMN

OH I BELIEVE


----------



## TheMunky (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow, I just found this thread.. sickest build up ever.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (TheMunky)*

more pics!


----------



## Hassenpfeffer (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (mschulte)*

Holy mother ****ing ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!






















That is sick. Ahhh if only I was single again








Engine looks great. Best of luck with it!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Thank's fot all the nice reply's, i wil post some more pics later.
I am going to JD to do some more work on the car now.
Roy.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (rokka)*

Rokka- More pictures of your buddies shop.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

And some pics of whatever JD is up to!








His stuff is also pretty nice


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (TheMunky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMunky* »_sickest build up ever.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (20VT*J4)*

I want that garage.
Oh, the engine is nice too.


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (AllofurVWRbelong2me)*










No words can express this monster.. Definatly different. Would love to hear that turbo spool!

Cheers


----------



## my1.8tisAEB (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*








WOW!! amazing ... I'll second this: 
_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_You my friend are a master http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (my1.8tisAEB)*

Here some pictures of the garage of my friend (JD Engineering)

























4x4 Superflow.


----------



## QU1KGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (rokka)*


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

very impressive project you have there. In to track.


----------



## xbluewaterx (Jul 20, 2006)

Holy Crap this is beautiful! I love the garage.


----------



## efterZ (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (rokka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rokka* »_










Love to see the Haldex module on the gearbox, is that an O2M?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boosted20th (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (efterZ)*

this is the sickest 1.8t I HAVE EVER SEEN. Anybody who disagrees, should be denied vortex privalege. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (efterZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *efterZ* »_Love to see the Haldex module on the gearbox, is that an O2M?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









yessirrrr.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (rokka)*

Dyno #'s?








This thing is sick

_Quote, originally posted by *rokka* »_Here some pictures of the garage of my friend (JD Engineering)

























4x4 Superflow.


----------



## Jurgy (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

.:speechless:.


----------



## evol VR6 (May 9, 2006)

*Re: (JURGY20V)*

good job rokka. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
keep up the good work.


----------



## kemsoff (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Engine spy pics (Toaster29)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toaster29* »_
Uh, not sure who your "source" is, but they certainly do NOT. I have had my car for 3 years and been on evom the whole time and I've NEVER seen a single case of it. There have been some people who thought they had crankwalk b/c of what some shoddy mechanic told them but it always ends up being timing for the balance shafts are off 180 deg.

Well your source must be wrong as well because ANY engine can crankwalk


----------



## GraffixWB (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (CowtownDub)*

is this really gonna be quattro







.


----------



## Jurgy (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Engine spy pics (GraffixWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GraffixWB* »_is this really gonna be quattro







. 

Haldex I think, but yes it should be AWD. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Smokey the Bandit (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Engine spy pics (JURGY20V)*

That is wild. I want one


----------



## BLk-k04 (Aug 9, 2006)

Any updates yet?


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (BLk-k04)*

Damn, I've been watching this thread almost from the beginning, but haven't looked in the 1.8T forums much lately. Nice progress man! Very nice job







.


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (evil-e)*

Any word on this rokka? did you complete it or whats up?


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

holy **** dude


----------



## Smokey the Bandit (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Engine spy pics (Rac_337)*

Yes updates !


----------



## bondw23 (Nov 8, 2004)

Can't believe I have never seen this thread in here till now....


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (bondw23)*

Man post some pics if youre still ok...this is reminding me of Warrens thread


----------



## Traumer_gti (Feb 8, 2003)

I'm waiting too.


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zwei komma acht T* »_Man post some pics if youre still ok...this is reminding me of Warrens thread 


I am stil alive!!


----------



## JuniorMcNasty (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (rokka)*

Post some progress pics ! That thing is gonna be SICKKKKK !!!


----------



## black20v1.8t (Jul 26, 2006)

Holy snikees!!! that is awsome. cant wait to see it runing and some dyno post.


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zwei komma acht T* »_Man post some pics if youre still ok...this is reminding me of Warrens thread 

Was that the guy named Wait&See?


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: (White Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *White Jetta* »_
Was that the guy named Wait&See?

no, I forget what his name was but Wait&see was a project I was real interested in.


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (rokka)*

Its tuners like rokka who are driving our VW aftermarket industry forward. getting 1000hp+ on a little 4 cylinder engine is just nutz, someones gotta start taking out these skylines and crazy Japanese cars, show them what german engineering is all about








but rokka you gotta keep this thread going and hit me up with a video of the work in progress and the final dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I know people are dieing to see it because I know I am.
happy new years bro and the best of luck


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Nitro7853)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nitro7853* »_someones gotta start taking out these skylines and crazy Japanese cars, show them what german engineering is all about









Your a couple of months late...there are allready some Audi's/VW's giving the big Japanese's a hard time.


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Your a couple of months late...there are allready some Audi's/VW's giving the big Japanese's a hard time.

Polo?


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: Engine spy pics (Smokey the Bandit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Smokey the Bandit* »_That is wild. I want one









x2
wow


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

holy bump from the dead issam!


----------



## nick manning (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Your a couple of months late...there are allready some Audi's/VW's giving the big Japanese's a hard time.

like?
hard time how? getting in their way when they need to get by?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

http://www.audizine.com/forum/...71319


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (nick manning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nick manning* »_
hard time how? getting in their way when they need to get by?


Ye...The A4 sure was getting in there way allright....


----------



## nick manning (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

some?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (nick manning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nick manning* »_some?

Wait to read the results from the Eurotuner GP and the Redline time attack.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Wait to read the results from the Eurotuner GP and the Redline time attack.

are you in the same class as the AMS evo


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (nick manning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nick manning* »_some?

https://www.034motorsport.com/....html
mike hood


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

you should put in a fully sequensiel selholm gearbox in that thing(wrong spelling prob 
just to be able to shift quick enough..
Sweet car..


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (rokka)*

Putting this in my watchedlist.
What an awesome car!








I remember reading a thread about this car on Volksforum too a while ago.


----------



## RadioZero (Jul 14, 2005)

beautiful car and beautiful engine bay. congratulations!


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

*bump* for updates?
Dahlback dual plenum is'nt going to help make the big power... replacing mine for large plenum bigger throttle body gave me instant more airflow for no other change.. 38bhp gain on 485bhp from mani and 75mm throttle body alone


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (badger5)*

Whatever happened to this?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

any more info on this guys set up 
looks amazing, felt it shouldnt be hidden in the archieves any more


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Added to 20v Build List


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Bump for the masses to witness.


----------

